# MAC Pro Store London



## elsjordan (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Lovelies!

  	I was wondering if the makeover cost at the Pro Store is redeemable for MAC products after the appointment (on the same day)?
  	I know there is an older thread to "Makeovers" but there seem to be different policies depending on if it a* free standing store* or a MAC *Counter* only.
  	Does anyone know if the Pro Store in London charges an* un*redeemable makeover?

  	Thank U!


----------

